# DIY portable chicken coop



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had up to eight chickens in coops this size, they don't mind

http://www.motherearthnews.com/do-it-yourself/portable-chicken-coop-zm0z12amzmat.aspx


----------



## kev (Oct 9, 2008)

Article needs more pics and examples.

I would like to see what the author of the article has built, instead of just talking about building a chicken coop.


----------

